
David Blaine Ascension - sheinsheish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=QwzvNAAqH3g
======
sheinsheish
David Blaine redefines magic once again for an unprecedented live event at a
time when the world could use a positive distraction. Bringing wonder, hope
and untethered possibility, David tackles his most ambitious and revolutionary
feat yet.

